# تأثير العناصر الثقيلة على الحفازات في النفط السوداني وطرق الكشف عنها والتخلص منها



## همسة صدق (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كما هو واضح من العنوان فهذا هو عنوان البحث الذي اقوم بدراسته وعده للتخرج وكتبت هذا الموضوع لافادتي بمعلومات اوفى عن النفط السوداني وطرق تركيب الحفازات فانا لي رغبة بتركيب حفاز ومن ثم دراسة التأثيرات عليه 

والطرق العملية للكشف عن العناصر الثقيلة النيكل والفانديوم والكادميوم والعناصر الظاهرة في التأثير على الحفازات في مجال العمليات البترولية مثل البلمرة او التكسير الحفزي او التكسير الهيدروجيني او الالكلة او التهذيب الحفزي او الازمرة ما الى ذلك من العمليات المختلفة ... او حفازات تؤثر في اداء منتجات البترول المختلفة كالديزل والبنزين والكيروسين والزفت الى اخره من المنتجات 


كذلك احتاج الى اقتراحات عملية للتخلص من هذه العناصر والتي ربما تكون مؤثرة على البيئة وتلوثها

ارجو افادتي فالموضوع بغاية الاهمية 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
​


----------

